# Beretta Model 92 knife...1st impressions



## Cosmic Superchunk (May 12, 2003)

I picked up a new knife today and I thought I'd share my impressions of it.

For those unfamiliar with the knife, this is what it looks like:

Pic is from knivesplus.com






Okay, here are the specs:

The knife is made in Seki, Japan and sports a 3.5 inch partially serrated AUS-8 blade in a 2-tone finish. The textured Zytel handle is designed after Beretta's model 92 pistol right down to the handle screws and trident logo. A sturdy pocket clip is supplied along with a nylon sheath which can be worn vertically or horizontally. Plain edge versions are also available. 

The look of the knife is similar to the Browning Barracuda knives. However, unlike Browning's folders, the Beretta 92 has double steel liners nested into the Zytel handle like the Benchmade Griptilian, Emerson Raven and SOG X-Ray Vision. As illustrated by the pic above, the pocket clip is removable, but only allows for tip up carry on the right side pocket. The thumb stud is reversible, however I found it difficult to open with my left hand because of the pocket clip. Removing the clip allowed easier left hand opening, but this is obviously a knife made for right handed hominids. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

These days, tanto points do not appeal to everyone, and while they were the thing in the 1990's, the blade's profile fits the overall "tactical" theme of this knife's design. The grinds are even and the blade is extremely sharp which is something I've always liked about Beretta knives. The blade's action is smooth and the lockup secure with no wobble in any direction. Another plus is the ability to adjust the pivot's tension to one's liking. 

As far as the knife's performance, I expect it to perform as well as other AUS-8 blades. While I don't believe in spine whack tests, I did apply moderate pressure to the blade's spine and found the lockup adecuate enough for every day use. I also showed the knife to a few buddies of mine who collect Beretta firearms and they went nuts when they saw this folder. Whether you're a Beretta firearms fan or not, this knife makes an impression. And if you liked the Beretta Airlight, you'll like this Beretta model 92 folder.


----------



## notos&w (May 12, 2003)

thanks for a great review.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (May 13, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*notos&w said:*
thanks for a great review. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks. Incidentally, I ordered a plain edge version from my dealer and learned that they (model 92 folders) do not come with sheaths. The dealer merely threw in one of the sheaths from a Beretta Fieldlight which happens to fit the model 92. Oh, by the way I ordered one of the new Beretta Airlight II's which have come out.






Can't wait to get it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (May 14, 2003)

My Model 92 plain edge is on it's way now. I can't wait for it. I do find it strange that their blades are made in Seki City, where Spyderco comes from. The knife does not come with a sheath, I think I will have to get a FieldLight sheath for it.

The original run of these came from a promotion Beretta ran that if you purchase a 92/96 pistol, you get one of these. I didn't buy one then, so I had to lurk on eBay for it.

These are supposed to list at $99... how much did everyone pay (break down shipping and/or tax).

Mine was $49 + $4 shipping.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (May 14, 2003)

Beretta1526, very cool avatar. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I paid $59 for my model 92 at a local dealer. As far as them being made in Japan, I know that Moki makes the Airlights for Beretta and I believe G. Sakai makes other models for them as well. By the way, I saw the M9 knife (basically an all black model 92) in Beretta's 2003 catalogue and it comes in a very nice presentation box. I've always liked Beretta's line of knives and their quality has always been good.


----------



## JackBlades (May 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Beretta1526 said:*
I do find it strange that their blades are made in Seki City, where Spyderco comes from. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Many factory knives have blades ground at the Seki factory. It's been in operation for many years. SOG knives are ground there, as well as many others..........


----------



## Beretta1526 (May 21, 2003)

I just got the first of two plain edge knives. WOW /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif. I had thought my Spyderco SS Delica II was heavy at 4.1oz, but this is 5.2oz. It seems to be very well made though. The liner lock is firm and has a small ball-bearing to allow smooth action and when the blade is closed, it sits in a dimple or opening so there's a slight detent holding the blade in the closed position. The clip is quite strong and is large (and strong) enough to lock onto a wide (not a duty belt) belt with some thickness.

Pics to follow when I get time...


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (May 21, 2003)

It's quite a beefy knife, isn't it? I'm waiting on a plain edge version myself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------

